# Beet Wine



## Ernest T Bass (Jul 6, 2011)

5 gallons of Beet wine, bottled last nite. I can't figure out how I got this one picture posted. I've tried 5 or 6 times to post the rest of em, but am still doing something wrong. I'll keep trying, not going to let this whip me-I hope

Semper Fi

Wher'd it go, it was their on the preview??????????????


----------



## TxBrew (Jul 7, 2011)

You have two options. You can upload to our gallery, 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/all_albums.php

Create your own album, and upload pics. Right click that pic and copy it's location. You can them use the Insert Image button (it looks like mountains, second to the right on the tool bar under "Message") and paste the url of the image location into the space provided.

You can also click the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of the response box. Scroll down till you see "manage attachments" then upload them from your cpu or the internet. Be sure to "Upload" the pics before you close the window.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 7, 2011)

Bud said:


> 5 gallons of Beet wine, bottled last nite. I can't figure out how I got this one picture posted......



Sounds to me like you've been beet.


----------



## lloyd (Jul 8, 2011)

Bud How does it taste ?


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jul 9, 2011)

It taste okay, it has a very faint taste of beets but there is a little flavor the there. I guess it alright, I'm going to plant some more beets about the first of August and try again and use more beets.

Semper Fi


----------



## Mike93YJ (Jul 11, 2011)

Bud said:


> It taste okay, it has a very faint taste of beets but there is a little flavor the there. I guess it alright, I'm going to plant some more beets about the first of August and try again and use more beets.
> 
> Semper Fi



Bud, mind posting the recipe for beet wine? We've seen some pretty beets at the local farmer's market and want to give it a try.
Thanks


----------



## theprodigy (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow that's awesome. Did you have to add a lot of sugar. I know beets are really healthy. I wonder if there in any benefit too drinking fermented beet wine.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Jan 28, 2012)

*White beetroot.*

I made a gallon from white beetroots. Very average.  Cheers, Tony. still lurve those smilies. . .


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jan 28, 2012)

We did one a long time ago, it tasted very earthy, maybe to much dirt was carried through, and the color really fades fast, not sure if there is anything you can do to stop that. Crackedcork


----------

